# My island in summer months



## Molokai (Apr 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tclem (Apr 15, 2015)

I need direction from mississippi

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks like u live in a happening place Tom ............very unlike 
Mississippi


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks kike a wonderful place, do you get a lot of tourist there?


----------



## Molokai (Apr 16, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Looks kike a wonderful place, do you get a lot of tourist there?


Yes, in summer months.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 16, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I need direction from mississippi



go east- take your life jacket!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2015)

Tom my wife loved the video we watched it yesterday after you posted it while waiting to meet some relatives. Then last night in our hotel room we trolled the TV about 5 mintes before deciding nothing good to watch so my ife said "I'm going to get my phone let's watch Tom's video again." So we did lol. We love the music too.

So watchya got fo us tonight Tom? We watch TomTV while on holiday lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 16, 2015)

Beautiful place Tom. I watched it a couple times and looked for you in the shots. In the arial shots of the housing I was looking for a grinder on the deck...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Molokai (Apr 17, 2015)

Here is one more for @Kevin and his wife on holiday.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC (Apr 17, 2015)

Very cool and quite beautiful! Croatia is on my bride's bucket list, so I'm adding your island to the itinerary?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 17, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Looks like u live in a happening place Tom ............very unlike
> Mississippi


I beg to differ, Our Mississippi Gulf Coast is a very happy place also. One should not make statements like that if you have never been here to experienced it. I lived in California and didn't like it there, so I came back home, but you won't see me write poorly about it even thought I've lived there, not just read biased articles or reporting about it. Every part of this country has its problems. People living in glass houses should not throw stones. There is plenty in your on back yard to condemn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 17, 2015)

That was a fantastic video Tom, I would be right at home there! We have a good size population of people of Croation decent here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 17, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> I beg to differ, Our Mississippi Gulf Coast is a very happy place also. One should not make statements like that if you have never been here to experienced it. I lived in California and didn't like it there, so I came back home, but you won't see me write poorly about it even thought I've lived there, not just read biased articles or reporting about it. Every part of this country has its problems. People living in glass houses should not throw stones. There is plenty in your on back yard to condemn.



Robert, it was meant as a joke . Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 17, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Robert, it was meant as a joke . Sorry if I offended you.


I think he was just poking fun at Tony - Its a WB favorite pastime

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 17, 2015)

I think I might want to move from my island to your's. The only real notable thing here is Kennedy Space Center. Looked like you have a load of culture. Where you are reminds me more of the Florida Keys where I grew up.


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 17, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Robert, it was meant as a joke . Sorry if I offended you.


My bad, Just a little hipper sensitive. Just like any other state, we have our good and bad and excel at nether.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2015)

Robert I applaud your defending your state and southern culture. That's an honorable thing. But Tom is probably the least offensive guy on this forum and eould never intentinally insult someone. He's all about the WB spirit of offending only Tony or Henry. It's unfortunate Tony lives in MS instead of California where he belongs. 
(See what I did there - I invited @Mike Jones to attack me for insulting CA )

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Robert I applaud your defending your state and southern culture. That's an honorable thing. But Tom is probably the least offensive guy on this forum and eould never intentinally insult someone. He's all about the WB spirit of offending only Tony or Henry. It's unfortunate Tony lives in MS instead of California where he belongs.
> (See what I did there - I invited @Mike Jones to attack me for insulting CA )


Yes you did! What say you Tony, any defense to that!


----------



## SENC (Apr 17, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> My bad, Just a little hipper sensitive. Just like any other state, we have our good and bad and excel at nether.


I'm going to take issue with you on that, Robert. When I moved my family to MS from NC about 15 years ago, we weren't certain what we were going to find... and we weren't betting on excellence. What we found, though, were some of the finest and most generous and gracious people we'd ever met (or have since). Even Tony hasn't swayed me against your great state.. We would say, without reservation, that MS excels in hospitality and quality of life and living, and if there were only an ocean nearby we'd probably be back there again (it is hard to leave the salty Atlantic for long after growing up with it in your back yard).

That said, it is a fun state to poke fun at... if only because we learned that the overwhelming majority of MS stereotypes are blatantly false.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 17, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> My bad, Just a little hipper sensitive. Just like any other state, we have our good and bad and excel at nether.



No worries, all is good


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 17, 2015)

SENC said:


> I'm going to take issue with you on that, Robert. When I moved my family to MS from NC about 15 years ago, we weren't certain what we were going to find... and we weren't betting on excellence. What we found, though, were some of the finest and most generous and gracious people we'd ever met (or have since). Even Tony hasn't swayed me against your great state.. We would say, without reservation, that MS excels in hospitality and quality of life and living, and if there were only an ocean nearby we'd probably be back there again (it is hard to leave the salty Atlantic for long after growing up with it in your back yard).
> 
> That said, it is a fun state to poke fun at... if only because we learned that the overwhelming majority of MS stereotypes are blatantly false.


Thanks for the kind words. The people, live oaks, long leaf pine and Gulf is what keeps me here, not the heat and humidity. The only time I felt like leaving was after Katrina. It was heart breaking to see how it had wiped out hundreds of years of history. When I drove down the beach highway I would get lost because all the land marks were gone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------

